# Matte screen. EC-S or EG-S?



## Larsskv (Jun 19, 2018)

Recently I got a good deal and bought a set of used Zeiss primes (classic 21/2.8, 28/2, 50/2, 100/2 and 135/2).

Manual focusing these lenses with my Canon 1DXII and 5DIV is doable, but is a hassle. The 1DXII is quite a bit better than the 5DIV, because of its larger viewfinder.

A week ago I added the 6D and installed an EG-S focusing screen. I have been enjoying the 6D and the Zeiss primes a lot these last days. I love being able to see whats in focus, and to visualize the true bokeh at f2. Especially for close up shots of stationary subjects, the 6D combo is much nicer to use than my 1DXII, and that says a lot.

Since I have fallen in love with the 6D and the EG-S focusing screen, I have started to consider trying out a Canon 1DSIII and install an EC-S focusing screen in it. I would expect that the larger viewfinder (0,76X vs 0,71X) should make a noticeable difference.

Has anyone in here any experience with the EC-S focusing screen in a 1D-series full frame body, and preferably, can you give any input on how it compares to a 6D and the EG-S focusing screen?


----------



## Larsskv (Jun 20, 2018)

A little follow up. Has anyone tried the EC-S focusing screen in the 1DX or 1DXII? As far as I understand, neither of them has software that supports it, and therefore one must expect some problems with AE. Does the EC-S fit in the 1DX-bodies?


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 20, 2018)

Larsskv said:


> A little follow up. Has anyone tried the EC-S focusing screen in the 1DX or 1DXII? As far as I understand, neither of them has software that supports it, and therefore one must expect some problems with AE.* Does the EC-S fit in the 1DX-bodies?*



Yes it does, according to Canon.


----------



## Larsskv (Jun 20, 2018)

privatebydesign said:


> Larsskv said:
> 
> 
> > A little follow up. Has anyone tried the EC-S focusing screen in the 1DX or 1DXII? As far as I understand, neither of them has software that supports it, and therefore one must expect some problems with AE.* Does the EC-S fit in the 1DX-bodies?*
> ...



Thank you Privatebodydesign! Is it correct that your picture is from the 1DX manual? I will have a look in the 1DXII manual later.


----------



## Eldar (Jun 20, 2018)

Larsskv said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Larsskv said:
> ...


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 20, 2018)

Larsskv said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Larsskv said:
> ...



It is the 1DX MkII manual. 

I'd hoped Eldar would see the thread, I knew he had done the various focus screen options but he posts here so infrequently now, thanks for the hands on experiences.


----------



## Larsskv (Jun 20, 2018)

Thank you, Eldar and Privatebodydesign!

Eldar, when using manual focus lenses, do you find the viewfinder in the 1DXII+EC-S to be substantially better in use than a 5DIV fitted with a custum focusing screen?


----------



## Eldar (Jun 25, 2018)

Larsskv said:


> Thank you, Eldar and Privatebodydesign!
> 
> Eldar, when using manual focus lenses, do you find the viewfinder in the 1DXII+EC-S to be substantially better in use than a 5DIV fitted with a custum focusing screen?


You lose some light with the S-screen, compared to a standard screen, so using lenses slower than f/4 becomes a problem in lower light situations. I have not noticed any difference between a 1D body and a 5D body.


----------



## Larsskv (Jun 25, 2018)

Eldar said:


> Larsskv said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you, Eldar and Privatebodydesign!
> ...



Thank you again, Eldar. It is the larger viewfinder in the 1 series that I would expect being better suited for manual focus. Anyway, I have placed an order for an EC-S screen. I will let you know how I think it compares to my 6D and EG-S screen.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 25, 2018)

Hi Larsskv. 
Spell check or fat finger syndrome can come up with some interesting variations on a theme! ;D ;D

Thank you, Eldar and Privatebodydesign! 

Be very careful when changing the focus screen, I removed the screen from my 1DsIII yesterday to remove a large object (spec of dust) from the viewfinder, (after cleaning the accessible side and the mirror and it didn’t go) then I took it out to remove 3 large objects, then I took it out to remove 15 medium sized particles and a hair or fibre (looked like a worm in there), I now have it down to 3 tiny specs in the viewfinder and after playing that game for an hour or so I figured I was winning but only just! 
Make sure you have the cleanest area to work in that you can and try to avoid leaning over the camera whilst you do this, I think that was my second mistake, the first was worrying about a spec of dust that was not in the light path to the sensor! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 25, 2018)

You do need to be clean about it, though I have long since stopped worrying about dust! But the Canon screens come in a nice little box with a set of tweezers that fit the tab on the screen and make it very simple to do. 

Absolutely do not touch the mat side of the screen, one finger print and the screen is ruined because you cannot clean the mat side of the screen with any kind of solvent.

I haven't used the faster screen since the FD days but did used to use the grid screen in my 1DS MkIII, now the 1DX has the grid overlay I don't bother with the screen change now, I love the built in level too, we are so spoilt nowadays


----------



## Larsskv (Jun 25, 2018)

Privatebydesign  and Valvebounce, thank you for the heads up. I am aware that I must be careful when changing the screens. I damaged an EG-S screen a few years ago, without even noticing that I did anything that could harm it.


----------



## Larsskv (Jul 3, 2018)

To sum up this thread, I received my EC-S focusing screen today and installed it to my 1DXII. I was a bit underwhelmed by it, to be honest. I couldn't tell a noticeable difference between the 1DXII+EC-S and 6D+EG-S in terms of manual focusing. It was a tad better, but it was hard to tell. My conclusion so far is that I will recommend the 6D+EG-S focusing screen for those who are interested in a dedicated DSLR for manual focusing lenses.

I haven't done much testing with regards to exposure, but exposure was fine with the two f2 Zeiss lenses I have tried out.

I have already switched back to the standard focusing screen in the 1DXII. To be honest, I couldn't tell a big difference when manual focusing with the standard screen either. I guess the standard screen in the 1DXII is pretty good at manual focusing as it is. 

The difference when changing focusing screen to the EG-S screen on the 6D seemed to make a much bigger difference.


----------

